# The TPU 3DS Clubhouse



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2011)

This is a clubhouse for any and all TPU members who own and play the Nintendo 3DS handheld console. A one stop shop to list friend codes and personal game reviews. You can also post links to trades and sells in TPU's Buy/Sell/Trade/Giveaway Forum. We welcome any news and links within the forum rules.

Member : Friend Code
TheMailMan78 : 1075-0930-7811
MilkyWay : 1160-9742-2750


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 21, 2011)

how are the 'cutting' edge graphics? better than an android phone?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> how are the 'cutting' edge graphics? better than an android phone?



Honestly I enjoy it a great deal. I owned a PSP before and I am enjoying the style games on this better for a handheld. The 3D effect is cool but its really extra. The console itself is a true successor to the DS and everything it entails. I am hoping for an e-mail app soon however. Just so I can leave my laptop at home on vacation (I dont own a smart phone).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried only old tetris console never played DS or psp


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Honestly I enjoy it a great deal. I owned a PSP before and I am enjoying the style games on this better for a handheld. The 3D effect is cool but its really extra. The console itself is a true successor to the DS and everything it entails. I am hoping for an e-mail app soon however. Just so I can leave my laptop at home on vacation (I dont own a smart phone).



oh ok, i thought the graphics (from the TV) only made it look as good as my phone...

how is streetfighter?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2011)

Count me in im a 3DS owner too.

Super Street Fighter IV is a direct port of the playstation 3 and 360 game, the only difference is the backgrounds look a little less sharp but the characters are almost the same and the framerate is buttery smooth.

Zelda Ocarina of Time is another great game too. They redid all the textures and re did the controls to fit the 3DS, looks much better than the original but its a shame the music and sound effects are mostly the same.

The online is much better as you only need one friend code. Im waiting for some new apps but next year they should have the software locked down. The eshop is a little expensive but im in the ambassador program so i will be getting the free games! All you had to do was log into the eshop before a certain date to get the free games.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2011)

My Friend Code is 1160-9742-2750, add me if anyone needs another player to vs.
Name is MilkyWay212 btw.


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am hoping to buy a 3DS soon, meanwhile I use my olde DS Lite with Super Mario 64


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2011)

ive still got my phat DS brick too lol


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> ive still got my phat DS brick too lol



I would like to have it because the mine has the bad hinge syndrome  at least the phats had better hinges than DS lites!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 21, 2011)

On ebay you can buy new screens, shells/cases, hinges, sometimes they come as a kit


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> On ebay you can buy new screens, shells/cases, hinges, sometimes they come as a kit



I will try that when I can buy online, I will keep it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> My Friend Code is 1160-9742-2750, add me if anyone needs another player to vs.
> Name is MilkyWay212 btw.



I just added you and will be adding you as a friend. Only thing is I have Zelda right now and nothing else that uses two players. However when I do youll already be on there.

All in all I really enjoy this thing and am looking forward to all the cool stuff comming.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2011)

Im looking forward to getting those ambassador games in September, also Starfox 64 3DS although for some reason in Europe the N64 game was called Lylat Wars.

Thanks for the add, should come in handy for when they release some decent multiplayer games the wifi connection works surprisingly well on the 3DS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Im looking forward to getting those ambassador games in September, also Starfox 64 3DS although for some reason in Europe the N64 game was called Lylat Wars.
> 
> Thanks for the add, should come in handy for when they release some decent multiplayer games the wifi connection works surprisingly well on the 3DS.



Yeah man. Do you look like your Mii?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah man. Do you look like your Mii?



Yeah i actually do a bit. I was going to make a character or something funny but i couldn't think of anything.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Yeah i actually do a bit. I was going to make a character or something funny but i couldn't think of anything.



Cool. I have a feeling this clubhouse will consist of just you and me  I thought more people would have asked to join by now.

Anyway what games do you have? All I have is Zelda so far and looking at your Mii card thats what you play too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2011)

Super Street Fighter IV
Super Monkey Ball 3D
Zelda Ocarina of Time

Monkey Ball its not so good the motion controls seemed like they would be great but are fiddly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2011)

You see! This is my fault. If I would have never bought a 3DS this would have never happen!

http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/23/nintendo-to-revamp-3ds-hardware-downplay-3d/


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2011)

LOL at that picture, i see they photo shopped a second analogue stick onto the 3DS. Im not sure how this second add on analogue will attach or work but its a shame they didn't just do that in the first place.

FML i knew they would do something like this. Hopefully some places offer a trade up or Nintendo might offer a trade up. HIGHLY doubt it but i would trade up if i could to this new 3DS.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/23/rumor-nintendo-working-on-3ds-redesign-10-joystick-add-on/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> LOL at that picture, i see they photo shopped a second analogue stick onto the 3DS. Im not sure how this second add on analogue will attach or work but its a shame they didn't just do that in the first place.
> 
> FML i knew they would do something like this. Hopefully some places offer a trade up or Nintendo might offer a trade up. HIGHLY doubt it but i would trade up if i could to this new 3DS.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/23/rumor-nintendo-working-on-3ds-redesign-10-joystick-add-on/



Gamestop will but I just hate the fact my new console might be EOL within a year yet the damn 360 wont DIE! WHERES THE JUSTICE!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gamestop will but I just hate the fact my new console might be EOL within a year yet the damn 360 wont DIE! WHERES THE JUSTICE!



Game or HMV i guess might do a trade up. Yeah im pretty pissed too and i knew they would revamp the system eventually but this soon and a second stick that's pretty shitty for us that own one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Game or HMV i guess might do a trade up. Yeah im pretty pissed too and i knew they would revamp the system eventually but this soon and a second stick that's pretty shitty for us that own one.



Honestly I'm more worried about my wife. It took forever for her to cave and let me get one for me and the kids. The original DS whet years without a major revision now this?! Ill never but another console if they do this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2011)

Now there are rumors they will scrap the 3D capabilities all together?!?!

http://www.slashgear.com/nintendo-h...-in-september-new-hardware-possible-23173820/

WTF DID I BUY?!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Now there are rumors they will scrap the 3D capabilities all together?!?!
> 
> http://www.slashgear.com/nintendo-h...-in-september-new-hardware-possible-23173820/
> 
> WTF DID I BUY?!



What the hell? I heard the new revision was playing down the 3D capabilities but to scrap it altogether? nah nah somethings wrong here.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 14, 2011)

Umm, I'm going ahead and revive this Clubhouse... and add a potential new member to it - me!
Well, tomorrow or something. I'm gonna have a look at the local game stores.

Never really took much interest in a DS handheld, but since my girlfriend owns one, naturally I needed to check it out. Also she has stated she wants to play with me, and since its a nifty device and has some games I'm interested in I think i'm gonna get one. They're pretty cheap nowadays, too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah the prices have dropped dramatically, there is now a few new games out or are out soon so i think things are picking up for the 3DS. I like the look of Super Mario 3D Land, it looks quirky and reminds me of an old platformer. Might finally get some use of my 3DS now!

There is a new firmware/dsahboard whatever Nintendo call it but yes and update is coming for the 3DS, cant rememberer what date. Think of it like an xbox 360 dashboard update.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 16, 2011)

So yesterday I bought a red 3DS. Will trade with my gf for her blue one since she wanted a red one all along and I'm a nice guy so.
It was 200 CHF, not that expensive. And I bought four games:

- Dead or Alive: Dimensions (because my gf wants to play against me). Its cool tough, the third dimension doesn't add too much to it however; it plays just as fine in 2D mode.
- Ridge Racer 3D: It feels like the old PS1 days, but with fancier effects. Also the 3D effect is quite nice and actually enhances the experience as it should. 
- Super Mario 3D Land: I heard a lot of good things about it, the Gamestop clerk wouldn't shut up about how great it is, and yeah. Its kinda a mix between Super Mario 64 and the older 2D sidescrollers. Some levels are impossible to master without 3D enabled. Its one if not the only game which activly relies on 3D and puts it to good use.
- Starfox 64: Its a remake of the 64 version (wanna feel old? Came out 14 years ago), even has a 64 mode and looks fantastic. 3D mode looks cool, too.

All in all I don't regret forking over 450 bucks for the console and four new games. Also, backwards compability. Might look deeper into the DS/3DS library, kinda missed out on that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

Ive still only got Zelda and SSFIV, going to purchase Super Mario at some point but i had a lot of other games i wanted first. DS library is good to pick up some old bargains, if you've got the patience the Ace Attorney series is good. Eventually there are bits where its a bit of trial and error lol.

PS Vita is out in December i think.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 16, 2011)

I usually watch and read multiple reviews of a game I plan to buy unless its from a series I know or I just dead want it. I bought Ridge Racer without reviews just because I knew exactly what to expect, and it delivers. DoA I played beforehand, Super Mario 3D Land seemed kind of a must, and Starfox seemed a good idea for a handheld. I read and watched some reviews on the last two, tough.

First Splinter Cell and Combat of Giants: Dinosaurs where on my list, but they had bad reviews. 

I remember back in the original GB days, you bought a game and it was pretty much hit and miss. I was a kiddo back then and we didn't know about reviews and such we just bought what sounded cool and relied on word of mouth from friends.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

Word of mouth, swapping and trading where necessary in the 90s. Magazines had reviews but most people bought games "blind" so you ended up with some real bad games and finding some gems. There was Games Master a computer game tv program which had Sir Patrick Moore as an avatar lol. I think there is still a Games Master magazine in the UK, not that i really care.

Yeah Splinter Cell got bad reviews, Mario Kart 7 is out next month so i might pick that up.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Word of mouth, swapping and trading where necessary in the 90s. Magazines had reviews but most people bought games "blind" so you ended up with some real bad games and finding some gems. There was Games Master a computer game tv program which had Sir Patrick Moore as an avatar lol. I think there is still a Games Master magazine in the UK, not that i really care.
> 
> Yeah Splinter Cell got bad reviews, Mario Kart 7 is out next month so i might pick that up.



Being a kid in the 90s in Switzerland we had a very scarce selection of magazines. There were some PC magazines, good ones, epic ones, but for video games, not many. At least that I can recall. And most were extremely biased. And expensive for a kid so we almost never bought them until our teenage years on the 2000s. TV programs? We were busy watching kick ass 90s childrens programs.

Sonic Generations had bad reviews on the 360, but it may just work on the 3DS, gonna keep an eye on that. There really aren't that many games for the 3DS are there?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 16, 2011)

There are not that many games really worth your money on the 3DS right now.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_3DS_games


----------



## MRCL (Nov 17, 2011)

Hah, funny, Assassins Creed Lost Legacy shows as cancelled, yet its on the release list on my local game shop.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 20, 2011)

Added two more games to my now six games large 3DS library: Sonic Generations and Tetris Axis.
Well nothing much to say about Tetris, its Tetris duh, has a few cool new modes. 
Sonic Generations works surprisingly well on the 3DS, it didn't get good reviews on the PS3 and 360 iirc. 

Also I borrowed like 10 DS games from my gf, playing some Ace Attorney, works well with the 3DS.

All in all I like this thing more and more, and initially I shunned it as gimmicky and unnecessary.

Now moar games plox, and fix the damn 001-0502 Error already so I can add MailMan to my friends list. Actually i heard a new update is around the corner, with 3D video recording. I'm eager to see what that update brings additionally.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont know if that is Mailman's old friends code or the new one, he got a replacement 3DS after an accident. Add me if you want to but i dont have any online games other than Super Street Fighter IV. The more i see of MGS 3D the more it looks as good as the PS2 game, the Metal Gear Solid HD collection for 360 and PS3 isn't out till February in Europe but at least it gives me time to finish other games.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2011)

I worry about the code after I can actually access the friends list. I sincerely hope the November update is gonna fix this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just to let you guys know if you are a Nintendo Club member they have games you can download now for Nintendo points! I downloaded two and have tons of coins to spare. Good games too!

https://club.nintendo.com/


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 3, 2013)

Full kernel control on 3DS with a specific (yet unnamed) cartridge.


----------



## torgoth (Oct 30, 2013)

anyone got the 2ds?


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 30, 2014)

Count me in!! Reviving this one, ha! Never knew some of you like to play portable consoles  my 3ds is one of my time killers on commutes and in some long travels... I have a midnight purple unit with a nyko power grip to extend the battery life 

My mii name is Sev501 and my FC is 4081-6886-5216 

Atm hooked with some Mh3u , Rune Factory 4 and some mario kart  while waiting for Bravely Default.

O btw on the nintendo e-Shop Zelda Four Swords is free til February 2nd


----------

